# Anyone used the Trigon 180 or Flex Edge sanders?



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

Has anyone tried these for sanding corners? I'm trying to cut down on hand sanding as much as possible & was wondering if either of these really work. I use a couple 360's on joints/nails & pole sand the corners & finish it off with an angle sponge & a good ole light. (All slick finish here) Any help is appreciated my fellow DryWallers. :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Flex edge sanders are great, With the fine foam pad, they actually do sand up a nice corner, and with the medium pad, good for rough sanding between corner coats, Careful though or it can bring out the corner tape.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

I use the 360 in combination with a pole sander and sponge sander, myself. Was at Sherwin William yesterday and seen the triangle sander there, but they only had the knob for it (which you got to buy separately). Havnt seen the flex sander yet, but thinking it will be a good buy


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.alstapingtools.com/handsanders.aspx

I do got the flex edge sander, or should I say the kid bought one and I use it all the time on him:whistling2:

The main thing I like is any foam back sand paper will attach to it, so you do not half to invest in their product (sand paper).

Smisner started a thread on the triangle one, can't find it, he will half to direct you to that thread.

As for ease of sanding your angles, thats more of a mud application thing, what angle heads you using?????,,,,if you feel there's to much sanding or sponging , a system change may be better than a sanding one.

But I do like the flex edge sander:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Flex edge sanders are great, With the fine foam pad, they actually do sand up a nice corner, and with the medium pad, good for rough sanding between corner coats, Careful though or it can bring out the corner tape.


bad bad cazna.....do not use foam backed paper to rough sand with

Back to walking the rice paper Master Cazna

Rice paper fail :whistling2: 




Rice paper success :whistling2:


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

> As for ease of sanding your angles, thats more of a mud [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]application[/COLOR][/COLOR] thing, what angle heads you using?????,,,,if you feel there's to much sanding or sponging , a system change may be better than a sanding one.


I glaze with a 3.5 & a 2.5 for the layback. It's not really too much sanding but I'd love to speed it up a little if possible as it's the slowest part of sanding for us.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I have both the Flexedge and Trigon, as well as the 360 and Speare Ultimate. They're all good but better at certain things than the others. Lately my system is to rough pole sand with the 360 without pad because it has good coverage, is really flat and you don't have to worry about direction while working it. For final I pole sand the corners with the Speare and the used rough sanding papers folded in half. This does both sides at the same time and straightens and sharpens them. I light out with the Trigon with palm grip and dual angle sponges. The Trigon is more versatile than both the Flexedge and 360 in corners, 3-ways, and offangles.

You could use anyone of them on it's own to do the whole job but that's the best way I've found to speed things up.


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

I use the 360 for brush/final sanding & the idiot stick for the 90's & finish the angles with an angle sponge. I just want something that will get right into the 90's & help the hand sanding part speed up a little. I use the pole sander with the paper cut back so it can ride all the way into the corner without scratching the other side. It sands them good but not the very center & that's the slowest/crap part of sanding for me.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

MeatBallDryWall said:


> I use the 360 for brush/final sanding & the idiot stick for the 90's & finish the angles with an angle sponge. I just want something that will get right into the 90's & help the hand sanding part speed up a little. I use the pole sander with the paper cut back so it can ride all the way into the corner without scratching the other side. It sands them good but not the very center & that's the slowest/crap part of sanding for me.


Get a flex edge and some fine foam sanding pads Meatball, Well worth it, I sand with one, then pc sand, Then check over the corners, They are 90% done at this stage, But i am using a tapeworm 4 to finish coat, this feathers the edge well and gives me something to sand against so i dont blow the tapes, Its only a few swipes with the flex edge and they dont ruin the corner :yes:


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

I sure will man i'm going to see if SW can get them as nobody else local has them. So does the pad have the angle cut into it with some grit on it or does the sanding pads wrap around it? Sorry if this is confusing as i'm confused too :blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

MeatBallDryWall said:


> I sure will man i'm going to see if SW can get them as nobody else local has them. So does the pad have the angle cut into it with some grit on it or does the sanding pads wrap around it? Sorry if this is confusing as i'm confused too :blink:


http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Pole-Sanders/Flex-Edge-Drywall-Sander


If you get this kit, It has several sanding choices, Bare sheets, Or foam pad and Sheets, Or foam pad with grit on the pad, See the pack on above link $6.95, they go on the pad below this pack $5.09. They come with another rough pad with grit up the sides, no good for drywall.

I like the foam pad fine grit on the pad, Not the sheets, Reason being the foam pad with grit has grit only on the flat, none on the sides and it just slightly overhangs the sander head so you can sand your corners one side at a time at it does not cut into each side or damage them, it leaves it 90% done, just a check with sponge and i run a clean sharp ish 5inch knife down em just to make a nice sharp corner, but that may be overkill, just a habit i have to be sure to be sure. Do you get what im saying :yes:


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Meatball if you want to speed up sanding the middle of the corner, the Speare sander is my recommendation.


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

> Speare sander


What is that?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

MeatBallDryWall said:


> What is that?


I think its this

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Hand-Sanders/Ultimate90-Drywall-Corner-Sander


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

looks like it would work:thumbsup:


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I use it just like above with some folded 360 papers overtop of their pads(cheaper). I get my labourer to do the whole job while I come in behind with a light, Trigon and dual angle sponge.

For anyone doing pole sanding, I highly recommend the Wooster Sherlock GT system(search older posts).


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

D's said:


> I use it just like above with some folded 360 papers overtop of their pads(cheaper). I get my labourer to do the whole job while I come in behind with a light, Trigon and dual angle sponge.
> 
> For anyone doing pole sanding, I highly recommend the Wooster Sherlock GT system(search older posts).


Those work and I'm keeping my eyes open for one. I bought one of those cheap foam ones from Home Depot. I cut the handle off and glued it to a pole sanding head.It sorta worked , but it was too un balanced, hard to get it moving. they cut you a nice point weather you use a mechanical angle head or the cheap tin ones.

One day,,,,,,I shall find one


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I mucked around trying to make some homemade ones at first too but figured Speare had it worked out and was well constructed so just bought one. It's got the same universal joint most other sanders have so it's balanced and maneuverable. You do have to have the pole at a steep angle to get it to slide though.


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

D's said:


> I use it just like above with some folded 360 papers overtop of their pads(cheaper). I get my labourer to do the whole job while I come in behind with a light, Trigon and dual angle sponge.
> 
> For anyone doing pole sanding, I highly recommend the Wooster Sherlock GT system(search older posts).



i had one of these a few years ago.... my supplier gave it to me because no one bought them.. it just sat in the back of my truck forever and now i don't know where it is.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

jmr said:


> i had one of these a few years ago.... my supplier gave it to me because no one bought them.. it just sat in the back of my truck forever and now i don't know where it is.


ill send you my mailing address when you find it:whistling2:


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

> You do have to have the pole at a steep angle to get it to slide though


uh oh, that would be a non selling point for me as I already detest sanding without any added stress.  The local SW is supposed to have a flew egde ordered for me so i'll post when I get to use it.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

not really an added stress just more of a technique thing


----------

